# Mo's Electric Corvette-Update-2 pictures



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

I decided to start a new thread on the updates on the car. Rather than have folks go through another 12 pages.

So the latest updates I pulled the ADC FB1-4001A out and put in the new Netgain 11HV motor.

On disassembling the motor I found the coupler was moving around on the shaft even though I had a bolt running into the end shaft...









Out with the old 9" motor








Out of the box!








Size comparison of the two motors...








Coupler on








Flywheel on








Cluth / pressure plate 








Breaking in the brushes and checking balance and runout of the flywheel assy.








Bellhousing on, and ready to drop in.








Looking for home.








Final bolting in and adding the speed sensor.



Enjoy!
MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Was limited to 10 pictures , here are the remaining 4...








Close up of the speed sensor








Zilla and charger in place and wired up.

















another view.
MO


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

wow, so if the 9" was spinning the coupler, what will you change to hold up to the 11"?!

...super neat wiring by the way, looks SHARP!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Dan,
I'm using a different coupler. The other one I had made and just never seemed right. the one I'm showing in the picture is not only a press on fit like a harmonic balancer it is keyed and has two allen screws as well.

The old coupler did not spin on the shaft but it became "wobbly" .

MO


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Mo_Bandy said:


> Hey Dan,
> I'm using a different coupler. The other one I had made and just never seemed right. the one I'm showing in the picture is not only a press on fit like a harmonic balancer it is keyed and has two allen screws as well.
> 
> The old coupler did not spin on the shaft but it became "wobbly" .
> ...



oh boy... 'wobbly' is not good at 5000 rpm and 300 ft-#!

I have been impressed with the CanEV design that uses a spacer behind the hub so you can be SURE the hub doesn't press back, light press fit, two set screws, and the smart advise to dimple the shaft on the non-keyed screw to be SURE the set screws get a good bite.

ps. you just GOTTA lose all that lead as soon as it wears out or you can find an off-gridder to sell it to for PV array storage. a decent Thundersky/Winstin/CALB pack would be an JOY, believe me, with the lower weight and no sag.  I happen to know (as a shamelessly involved Plaintiff seeking speedy liquidation) there are a pile of 160ah TS cells available at $1.10/ah from currentEVtech.com left over from the Morrison/EVC scandal.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Mo, that's awesome! That 11 incher definitely looks more at home than the little 9 incher.

Forget the large lithiums, too slow for a Corvette. Go for Headways or A123 or maybe even LiPo. BTW Headways are cheaper per kW than Thundersky, but Thundersky are cheaper per Ahr.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Mo, that's awesome! That 11 incher definitely looks more at home than the little 9 incher.
> 
> Forget the large lithiums, too slow for a Corvette. Go for Headways or A123 or maybe even LiPo. BTW Headways are cheaper per kW than Thundersky, but Thundersky are cheaper per Ahr.


Thanks Dave,
Yes that is the next step I have been looking at the headways.
MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> oh boy... 'wobbly' is not good at 5000 rpm and 300 ft-#!
> 
> ps. you just GOTTA lose all that lead as soon as it wears out or you can find an off-gridder to sell it to for PV array storage. a decent Thundersky/Winstin/CALB pack would be an JOY, believe me, with the lower weight and no sag.  I happen to know (as a shamelessly involved Plaintiff seeking speedy liquidation) there are a pile of 160ah TS cells available at $1.10/ah from currentEVtech.com left over from the Morrison/EVC scandal.


I cant agree more, that is the next phase 

Thanks!

MO


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

looks great!

more videos!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Bowser will do!
MO


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

step by step upgrade, so budget won't kill you - perfect 
thanks, Mo 

what kind of clutch? JR evtv put stage 4 on porsh warp9a @ 1k amps - they fried stage 2 in first few min. out of garage; i believe they using stage 4 on cobra 11hv also


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

gor said:


> step by step upgrade, so budget won't kill you - perfect
> thanks, Mo
> 
> what kind of clutch? JR evtv put stage 4 on porsh warp9a @ 1k amps - they fried stage 2 in first few min. out of garage; i believe they using stage 4 on cobra 11hv also


Gor right now I'm using a Zoom performance, I'm kind of limited in terms of pressure plates and clutches 

I do not have a clutch pedal (as the car was an automatic) so I'm "hoping" this one will hold or I will obviously need to do something more aggressive.

Thank you for the insight!

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update-2 more updates*

Hi Folks,
It has been a while since I have posted any updates...

After installing the new Netgain 11HV I had tested it, put time on it breaking in the brushes, as soon as I put the car on the ground and went to back out of the garage, the motor let out a large bang and that was all she wrote 

I shot off a letter to EVsource and Ryan jumped all over getting it resolved. Within a couple days Netgain sent for a FedEx pickup and the motor was on it's way back to Netgain for repair. Netgain turned the motor around in about a week and 2 days shipping. Again Netgain stuck behind the motor warranty repair and took very good care of me, exemplary customer service in all cases!!! Thank you!

I received the motor and went back to re-installing, and decided to go "OCD" on the motor compartment, I still have to cleanup a little bit of wiring, but that is what a project car is : never finished !!! LOL

Again I re-installed the motor coupler, flywheel, clutch pressure plate, throw out bearing put everything back together, I put the hairball and the DC-DC converter into a electrical box and moved the zilla controller and the battery charger over the motor using 1.5" aluminum angle iron and lexan to give the car a bit of depth...

I have been slowly stepping up the motor as the brushes are being seated... I'm setting at 310V pack voltage, and pulling 700 amps from the battery and running the motor at 192 volts and 1200 amps. 

The car is running quite healthy needless to say! I am now pretty much driving in 2nd and 3rd gear, as expected the car is exhibiting a ton of torque.

I have not installed a clutch pedal yet ( was originally an automatic) so I have no clutch to "dump". However I have punched the car which will pin you to the back of the seat quite nicely even though I'm a bit cautious of how the drive train will handle the torque as these tires are 12.5" wide and pretty sticky 315/35-17 Goodyear Eagle Ones..

Some pictures to enjoy.... MO


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Did they give you any idea on why the motor failed? Do you have any airflow going into the box with the Iota and Hairball?


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Did they give you any idea on why the motor failed? Do you have any airflow going into the box with the Iota and Hairball?



Hey JRP3,
Yes it was a problem with loose balancing putty and it resulted in the armature shorting similar to what Jack Rickard experienced on his E.tv show.

I was still making changes as the pics were taken, I have installed a computer filter fan to keep air flowing so the IOTA has air to recycle from the outside.

Best regards,
MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Folks, 
Just a note I just picked up 9 of 18 GBS 200AH lithium ion batteries. 
Also a Manzanita Micro PFC40 charger and also wired the car for J-1772

I will have some pictures shortly.

The car should get me about 100 miles range.

Regards,

Mo


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette- New Lithium Batteries - Pictures*

Hi Folks,

Those who have been following the build Here are some updates.

I finally started getting the lithium Batteries. They are GBS 200Ah batteries Distributed by Lithium Pros.

There is will be a total of 18 batteries and 72 cells. The expected range will be about 100 miles. 244volts for a total of about 49Kw of power.

Here are a few pictures to show the mods to the rear of the car which will house 12 and the remaining 6 will go up front.

Enjoy








J1772 charging adapter








New Lithium Batteries








GBS 200Ah Battery








New Manzanita Micro PFC 40 Charger 








View under the hood








Removing the 16V XsPower AGM batteries








Trunk area cleared for installing the new lithium batteries








Ready for new battery rack installation








New support and ABS panels being installed


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Lithium Batteries pictures*

And more...









New floor in and complete








Inside cargo view








Nine of 18 total packs installed. the battery frame will be bolted in and covered with ABS material








Another view , after the frame is boxed in the rear fascia will be re-installed.








View of the battery pack from inside the cargo area. This will be covered in clear lexan sealing the pack from the drivers compartment.

Enjoy!

MO


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks really good.

How far will it go if you baby it and hypermile? Stay under 45mph if you can... Do you have it setup for regen?

I'm interested in the wiring for the J1772 charging adapter in your car. Do you have any fuses inside the car? What is it wired to? Where did you get the adapter from?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW, thats great Mo! im glad you got to go lithium, now for the important part, some videos for your eager friends on the forums! PLEASE! I want to witness this C4 burn rubber!

49kwh should get you more than 100 mile range my friend! 100 mile range assumes you will average 490wh/mile! With your aerodynamic vette you should end up in the 300wh/mile range or 163mile range, even discharging down to 75% would give you 122 mile range..


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Caps18 said:


> It looks really good.
> 
> How far will it go if you baby it and hypermile? Stay under 45mph if you can... Do you have it setup for regen?
> 
> I'm interested in the wiring for the J1772 charging adapter in your car. Do you have any fuses inside the car? What is it wired to? Where did you get the adapter from?


Hi Caps,

Not quite sure as I'm waiting for the remaining 9 batteries. But I'm hoping for 100+. No there is no regen.

The main fuses are under the hood. the fuses in the fuse box are still in the car. the J1772 is wired into the PFC 40 battery charger which will take either 120 or 240 volts. I have the garage wired for 14-50 connector to the j1772 adapter the J1772 plug is wired to the battery charger. the proximity and pilot are wired to a AVC board so I can use it in a public charging station.

Here is where I purchased the components. They were very fast getting to me, and very good quality.

http://www.modularevpower.com/J1772_EVSE.htm 


Regards,
MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> WOW, thats great Mo! im glad you got to go lithium, now for the important part, some videos for your eager friends on the forums! PLEASE! I want to witness this C4 burn rubber!
> 
> 49kwh should get you more than 100 mile range my friend! 100 mile range assumes you will average 490wh/mile! With your aerodynamic vette you should end up in the 300wh/mile range or 163mile range, even discharging down to 75% would give you 122 mile range..


Hey Bowser!

Yes once the others come in you can count on it!

I'm not sure if I can smoke 315-35 17's with about 500 pounds of batteries mounted over them LOL but it definitely will hook up! LOL But you never know!

I'm averaging about 415wh/mile in town averaging about 45 mph, I do agree it should go down on the open road. regardless it sure beats 20 miles at the expense of another additional 100 pounds 

I will definately keep everyone posted!

Regards,
MO


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm surprised at the high wh/mi number at 45mph, is that stop and go driving? I guess the weight and wide tires don't help.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes that is stop and go lot of stop lights, also I need to get the wheels aligned  the tires all around are about 10" wide in the front and 12" in the rear.

Mo


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I'm surprised at the high wh/mi number at 45mph, is that stop and go driving? I guess the weight and wide tires don't help.


I always thought that EVs would get better stop-n-go range because of less drag and that when stopped you aren't using much, if any, power?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well for one thing without regen you aren't getting that benefit, another thing is unless you are normally stopped for a while stuck in traffic or something there isn't that much idle time to be avoided, and finally the lead acid pack Mo had is not exactly light weight, so you have to expend a lot of energy to get moving again.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Is it 415wh/mile from the wall meter? Or did you calculate it from the car's actual use?

I guess if its from the car I blame all the jack rabbit starts that Mo does to rightfully enjoy his awesome EV! 415wh/mile well worth it!


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I can pretty easily get over 400Wh/mi if I try, even in my light little Saturn.  Leave it in third gear, floor it from every stop, late brake all lights, no problem! 

My typical is more like 310Wh/mi, but it is VERY dependent on driving style.

My highway mileage is usually better than my in town mileage too, something I was surprised by. My pre-EV reading had me believing I'd get better range in town, but it is not so. At least not for me and my car.

Beautiful car btw, I remember seeing your photo's a while back and thinking how clean your instal is, especially the under hood wiring. Even better now with Lithium!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

In my AC powered 2500lbs Fiero I average around 275wh/mi. at a steady 55 mph with mild hills. In mixed driving, country roads, some city, with some steep hills but 45mph average speed, I get around 240wh/mi. I'm hoping I can do a little better when I replace my 245 55 15 rear tires with something narrower and more efficient.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> In my AC powered 2500lbs Fiero I average around 275wh/mi. at a steady 55 mph with mild hills. In mixed driving, country roads, some city, with some steep hills but 45mph average speed, I get around 240wh/mi. I'm hoping I can do a little better when I replace my 245 55 15 rear tires with something narrower and more efficient.


Wow that's nice! 

Have you done any aerodynamic (cd reduction) modifications? e.g. belly pan, side mirror delete, front air intake closure?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Fully belly pan and front intake closure, tires at 40psi. Also, I'm easy on the go pedal most of time.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Fully belly pan and front intake closure, tires at 40psi. Also, I'm easy on the go pedal most of time.


Mo, have you considered any aerodynamic mods like JRP3 has? It might help, additionally if you aren't lighting up the tires it definitely makes sense to step down to narrower ones up until traction becomes an issue. 

With the lighter lithium, aero mods, and narrower tires, you'd be on your way to get that 415wh/mile down to 315wh/mile..


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I expect he'll get an efficiency increase just from the lithium.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind comments.

The number I gave is about average, there are also a mixture of hills. Also with my zilla set for 800 amps and the motor set for 192 volts and 1200 amps. So as you know on the take offs the amps peak a bit. At 50 mph cruise I'm only drawing about 75-80 amps. I'm averaging about 415 wh/mile it is from my zilla log files, if i drive with an egg under the pedal I am in the 380's. I do love jack rabbit starts lol. Figuring the car weighs about 3860 I should be at about 386 Wh/mile, I would say the penalty is in rolling resistance and wheel alignment.

I also agree on the freeway it will go way up .

The lead pack was sagging almost 80 volts at 500 amps. They tested the new lithium's and at 1200 amp draw they only sagged about 2 volts for a total of about 36 volts for the pack, so as JRP3 was saying the pack is a lot stiffer.

They are estimating 325 horsepower from the pack. Compared to my lead pack which was pretty much providing about 200 hp.

I am considering eventually going with narrower tires, I'm kind of on the fence as I do like the look at the expense of a few watt hours / mile.

Regards,
MO


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Corvette with narrow tires?  Heresy!  (Unless it's running on the Salt Flats!  )

For the record I'm planning to put some 4 inch wide tires on my old electric Porsche 911, but at least I can argue the early ones came with narrow tires. I'm hoping I don't need their efficiency to make my drive to work!


Mo_Bandy said:


> Thanks guys for the kind comments.
> 
> The number I gave is about average, there are also a mixture of hills. Also with my zilla set for 800 amps and the motor set for 192 volts and 1200 amps. So as you know on the take offs the amps peak a bit. At 50 mph cruise I'm only drawing about 75-80 amps. I'm averaging about 415 wh/mile it is from my zilla log files, if i drive with an egg under the pedal I am in the 380's. I do love jack rabbit starts lol. Figuring the car weighs about 3860 I should be at about 386 Wh/mile, I would say the penalty is in rolling resistance and wheel alignment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL Dave, I agree with you! I am planning to stick with what I have for tires.

Thanks!

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update-3 more pictures*

Hi folks,
Those who have been following my build, I have been slowly gathering the batteries and adding them,. I just purchased the BMS and have 5 batteries to go to finish the build.

I have taken the car out for a long drive about 12.5 miles and used 33Ah of battery. This seems a bit high, but I managed to hit EVERY light on the way.

Still some wiring I need to tidy up, on the BMS the showed the wrong plug locations ( the illustration showed the bottom view versus from the top, why I have no clue)so I need to go back shorten some wires up. 









Rear pack being fitted into the car.








Front pack installed. (I'm working on the box for this.)








View of under the hood








Wired and installing BMS wire taps








Punch list for the BMS








Laying out the BMS and connections, it only comes with 6' lengths so it required adding longer lengths to reach the batteries.








Rear Pack buttoned up.








Inside view, the plan is to seal the front up with clear lexan.








BMS wired ( wiring needs to be tidied up the instructions showed the top connector at the bottom.)

Enjoy...

MO


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow it looks great Mo!

Can't wait to see your updated acceleration specs with lithium pack.

Launching in first gear has got to be FUN!


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Bowser 

I'll try and get some video clips going.

MO


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

For those wondering how the build is going.

Still waiting for the last 5 batteries, Three are supposed to arrive this coming week.

I'm hoping to be in the Route 66 Car Show in San Bernardino, CA this year.

I'm currently at 173 volts with the 13 batteries ( 52 cells) Took a short trip around town today. went 14 miles and used 38 Ah's Given I have usable 160 AH (out of 200 Ah) should net me about 58.94 miles at 55 mph. 6,217 watts were used

I will end up with about 240 volts with the 18 batteries for 38.4 Kw battery pack so If I take the 38.4Kw /6,217 = 6.17

So 14 miles * 6.17 = 86.47 miles estimated range.

Trying to get my current 444 w/mile down. I need to get the wheels aligned.

Mo


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Folks,

This weekend was a major leap forward in a couple directions I would like to share.

I'm still 2 batteries (8 cells) shy of the full pack.

I have incrementally taken the car 20, 30 and 40 miles distance to get a feel on how the battery pack will react with the given distances, and frankly could see none...

Saturday I took the car for a 65 mile drive to further check the distance.. according to my calculations I should be able to do about 80 miles as I have mentioned many times. I went 65 miles using about 114 Ah of the usable 160 Ah's. So I'm obviously quite happy with the results thus far I's seeing anywhere from 1.86 Ah/ mile to about 2.38 Ah/ mile. 

Sunday for the first time since I have converted the car I took it onto the LA freeways... Any one of you who live out here know what I mean! 

I pulled on the I-10 freeway and before I knew it I was up and running at about 70 mph at about 4000 rpms in 3rd gear. ( I drive in 3rd gear from 0-80 mph without having to shift) I could have went on into forth gear but I'm taking baby steps LOL

Mo


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds great. What's the holdup with the batteries, why are they trickling in?


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

It is me, the batteries are readily available....

Mo


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mo's Electric Corvette-Update pictures*

Hi Folks, 

It has been awhile since I have done an update.

I now have 19 GBS 200Ah lithium batteries in the car.

My latest range is now in the low 90 mile range.










I'm looking to put at least 3 more under the hood if I can find space. I was in the process of adding the new cells to the bms.

I've had the car to 85 top of 3rd gear.

I will try to take some updated pictures.

MO


----------



## zsuperben (Aug 6, 2013)

Man that is awesome ! 
I'm actually thinking of converting a real american car too. But I know for sure sure I won't go as far as you did. 

Congratulations ! And many thanks you gave me hope !


----------



## clksoft (Aug 5, 2013)

Mo,
Great job!
I'm new to the forum and to the EV conversion addiction. 
I have been dreaming to get my 1999 C5 Corvette FRC (z06 ancestor) to run on electric power. 
I read the threads about your car and I'm both impressed by what you've been able to accomplish 
and discouraged because I know I will never be able to do it myself as I don't even have a garage. 
By looking at the amount of work involved I doubt I'll be able to find a shop that can perform my 
conversion for less than the cost of purchasing a new Prius C (the rational/reasonable alternative).


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

clksoft said:


> Mo,
> Great job!
> I'm new to the forum and to the EV conversion addiction.
> I have been dreaming to get my 1999 C5 Corvette FRC (z06 ancestor) to run on electric power.
> ...


Thank you for the compliment  

Whereabouts do you live? Perhaps we can work something out 

Mo


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

zsuperben said:


> Man that is awesome !
> I'm actually thinking of converting a real american car too. But I know for sure sure I won't go as far as you did.
> 
> Congratulations ! And many thanks you gave me hope !


You're very welcome. You're correct, I love driving so I went for max mileage, you can pretty much determine how far you want to go and settle on your pack size from there.

I've thought about a smaller pack to switch in and out for like max performance and a short range... Who knows...

Next step might be a second 11.5" motor and lose the trans... who knows lol

MO


----------



## clksoft (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *clksoft*  
_Mo,
Great job!
I'm new to the forum and to the EV conversion addiction. 
I have been dreaming to get my 1999 C5 Corvette FRC (z06 ancestor) to run on electric power. 
I read the threads about your car and I'm both impressed by what you've been able to accomplish 
and discouraged because I know I will never be able to do it myself as I don't even have a garage. 
By looking at the amount of work involved I doubt I'll be able to find a shop that can perform my 
conversion for less than the cost of purchasing a new Prius C (the rational/reasonable alternative)._

Thank you for the compliment  

Whereabouts do you live? Perhaps we can work something out 

Mo 
________


Mo,
Thank you for proposing to help. I wish I were close to you but I'm in College Park, MD, near Washington DC. 
Perhaps, someone on the forum can recommend an active conversion shop in the mid-atlantic area. The few places I inquired about appear to be out of business.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

clksoft said:


> Mo,
> Great job!
> I'm new to the forum and to the EV conversion addiction.
> I have been dreaming to get my 1999 C5 Corvette FRC (z06 ancestor) to run on electric power.
> ...


I agree Mo's vette is pretty damn cool.

Prius C costs about what, $20K....and assuming 50mpg avg. if you drove 10-12K miles/yr you'd spend ~1000$/yr on fuel and oil changes, etc.

Warp11HV motor = $3500
Soliton1 Controller = $3000
or
Zilla 2KEV Controller = $5000
96 Calb CA 100AH cells = 32AH (~100mile range) $12,000
On-board charger = $2000
Total = $21-23K parts alone...

What would/should a shop charge to setup the EV system anyway? I know it depends on the complexity of the build but assuming the proposed C5 Vette build with 96 Calb 100s a Soliton and a Warp [email protected] 50$/hr?, 100hrs of work?, $5000??


----------

